# Training with a choke chain?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was just reading through the city's "Leisure Times" and spotted a Dog Obedience Class ad. They want owners to bring proof of current vaccinations, a leash, and a choke chain. I was just wondering what you guys think of using choke chains for training a dog. I mean, isn't this what they do, CHOKE? I don't like this method at all. You can just train a dog in a regular collar.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

They're a crutch for people who don't actually know how to train a dog and use fear rather than trust. 
I think the same of them as I do shock collars, cruel and unnecessary for any decent trainer.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Choke chains are a tool that people use to get the attention of their dog's that are too lazy or ignorant to use positive methods. I don't use them or recommend them to ANYONE.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Whenever I hear or see the words "choke chain" I'm always going to think of that poor mal being choked to death by a cruel man...CESAR!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Using a choke chain is what some folk consider a quick fix to a problem dog, which the dog really is no problem. Ugh I cant walk my dog he pulls! There are electronic collars, pinch collars which will do a dog more harm than good. You can pick up a choke chain for very little money and people feel this is the best to use on an unwilling dog. Easy for a person to control that dog! Its suppose to stop dogs from pulling. You would have to known how to really use this through a trained professional. A trainer who uses these strict of measures for the dog that is! I have not seen any of these myself the trainers that is ,though, I have seen plenty of people with these around their dogs necks though! When you think of the choke chain you think of the dog pulling and that sensation it must feel around its neck not very pleasant I would imagine, when it tightens, and the dog lurches forward to go painful as the human is pulling back on it ewwwww!! And if the dogs lurching at other dogs wow all I can think of is pain it having when trying to greet another dog! Not a good training method to teach dogs with!
I would say to whomever had this type collar watch Victoria Stillwell. She has some great techniques and wonderful training methods!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't seen a trainer use a choke chain in a class in years. This one must really be outdated. Rocky has a martingale web collar with a chain on the end of it and if you didn't see the rest of the collar you might think he has a choke chain on him. But I would never use a choke chain on any dog and wouldn't go to a class that would. I only use the chain martingale on him because the way his head is shaped and all his fur, he can slip a regular collar off of his head. We were using a harness on him and the trainers didn't want him in a harness so we went to a martingale in classes.


----------

